# West Point professor calls on US military to target legal critics of war on terror



## DA SWO (Aug 30, 2015)

This will be fun to watch as I think this guy may be the same Professor who was run out of the Indiana University School of Law.

If he is then I am amazed at his hiring by West Point (epic fail on their part)

West Point professor calls on US military to target legal critics of war on terror


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 30, 2015)

I'd like to read the original article.  Haven't been able to find it yet.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 30, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> I'd like to read the original article.  Haven't been able to find it yet.


The folks that published it pulled it from their website, and posted two rebuttals and an apology for printing it.

A Message to Our Readers: | National Security Law Journal

Read the link I PM'd to you.


----------



## Etype (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 31, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> The folks that published it pulled it from their website, and posted two rebuttals and an apology for printing it.
> 
> A Message to Our Readers: | National Security Law Journal
> 
> Read the link I PM'd to you.



Shades of the Rolling Stone reporting of a gang Rape @UVA; and how that all played out. Our media is playing well over their heads, and it's credability is not all that good. Why on Earth do we spend so much of our time glued to the media. Give the media, print and othersourced, not more than an hour your time a day. Even that hour is more than it is worth.

Rant over. Tin foil hat back on, and back into my wee Cave here in The Valley.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 31, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Shades of the Rolling Stone reporting of a gang Rape @UVA; and how that all played out. Our media is playing well over their heads, and it's credability is not all that good. Why on Earth do we spend so much of our time glued to the media. Give the media, print and othersourced, not more than an hour your time a day. Even that hour is more than it is worth.
> 
> Rant over. Tin foil hat back on, and back into my wee Cave here in The Valley.


I think they didn't have any Law of Warfare types at the Law Review (understandably) and really didn't understand what they were printing.

HH6 was agast when she read the story, really pissed when I shared (what I believe ) his backstory.


----------



## Sapper-doc (Aug 31, 2015)

What an idiot.

He "resigned," yesterday having only taught 5 lessons.

West Point law professor who called for attacks on 'Islamic holy sites' resigns


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 31, 2015)

As stated, he's out.  Someone forwarded me a copy of the original article... good lord what a mess.  Something like 400 footnotes... rambling, pretentious content... a fair share of academic score-settling... a healthy dose of misrepresentation of the Law of Armed Conflict... and whole bunch of "kill everyone who doesn't agree with me."

It was stupid of him to write it, it was stupid of that law review to print it, and now I'm stupider for having wasted my time reading it.

On a scale of A-F, this one gets a Z-. My students don't even hand in stuff this bad... and they never went to law school.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 31, 2015)

He was outed as a Stolen Valor Case years ago.
Here is a link I PM'd M06.

http://archive.indystar.com/article.../Truth-comes-out-about-professor-s-background


----------



## Brill (Aug 31, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> As stated, he's out.  Someone forwarded me a copy of the original article... good lord what a mess.  Something like 400 footnotes... rambling, pretentious content... a fair share of academic score-settling... a healthy dose of misrepresentation of the Law of Armed Conflict... and *whole bunch of "kill everyone who doesn't agree with me.*"
> 
> It was stupid of him to write it, it was stupid of that law review to print it, and now I'm stupider for having wasted my time reading it.
> 
> On a scale of A-F, this one gets a Z-. My students don't even hand in stuff this bad... and they never *went to law school.*



Which means it will surely end up in Hillary's talking points!


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 31, 2015)

Yep, I heard about that one.  Seems we might need to tighten up our hiring policies.


----------



## pardus (Aug 31, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> Yep, I heard about that one.  Seems we might need to tighten up our hiring policies.



What fucking stuns me is I remember the shit those fucks gave you when you tried to get in there, and this prick wanders on in with the credentials of Walter Mitty and gets hired on seemingly face value! WTF!  :wall:


----------



## Grunt (Aug 31, 2015)

pardus said:


> What fucking stuns me is I remember the shit those fucks gave you when you tried to get in there, and this prick wanders on in with the credentials of Walter Mitty and gets hired on seemingly face value! WTF!  :wall:



The halls of "academia" have a brotherhood as strong as any others that I have seen. It would probably be surprising to a point if we really knew how many professors are teaching that are operating on false credentials and supported by others that don't truly know their credentials.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 31, 2015)

Puts a ding in the whole "publish or perish" mantra I guess...


----------



## AWP (Sep 1, 2015)

A Stolen Valor case...hired by West Point...AFTER he was outed?

Seriously?


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 1, 2015)

"Hopefully, this will be a “teachable moment” for both West Point and its students.  But for now, Bradford’s damage is done and it’s time to pick up the pieces."

West Post Law Professor Resigns Amid "Kill 'Em All" Paper And Alleged Stolen Valor Scandal


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 10, 2015)

The article was a tome, it was pretty well researched and his thesis of how we're losing the fourth generation war made a lot of sense on my end.  It was pretty thick and got boring fast.


----------

